# Swan Draw



## HuntingCrazy (Sep 8, 2007)

I just got my SUCCESSFUL email!!!!
How'd everyone else do in the draw?
Chet


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Congrats.... have you hunted them before? If so... enjoy the hunt, if not.... its going to be a good time!!! They're certainly cool! :lol:


----------



## hairy1 (Sep 10, 2007)

Successful!!

I am very happy!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

i got a tag


----------



## MarkM (Sep 7, 2007)

No swan for me this year.  Congrats to you guys that pulled a tag.

Mark


----------



## humpyflyguy (Sep 10, 2007)

Have not seen an email yet. Hopefully luck is on my side.


----------



## aarontruhunter (Sep 10, 2007)

got the big UNSUCCESSFUL


----------



## Goshawk (Sep 7, 2007)

Success .. finally my last tag was in 2001


----------



## Swaner (Sep 10, 2007)

SUCCESSFUL!!! First tag since 2003. What a year! I drew my muzzy deer and my LE Elk and now this? Man things couldn't be any sweeter. It is going to be a very busy fall


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

No email one way or the other yet for me.


----------



## Devok (Sep 9, 2007)

None for me this year,  but my buddy got one so I will be the tag along this time.


----------



## ChrisN (Sep 8, 2007)

SUCCESSFUL!!!  8) 
This will be my first swan hunt so I am stoked! Any tips or advice? What shells do you guys prefer for swan?


----------



## Mallardpin (Sep 8, 2007)

SUCCESSFUL for hunt 90-210 GREAT SALT LAKE VICINITY 8)


----------



## BIG NEWB (Sep 11, 2007)

My wife drew out but I missed out again


----------



## duck jerky (Sep 8, 2007)

no luck


----------



## stick_man (Sep 10, 2007)

I haven't seen anything yet. Hope that's not a bad sign. With my luck, my application probably got chewed up by the dogs. Hopefully, they are just going in alphabetical order with the notice emails.

:?


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

ChrisN said:


> SUCCESSFUL!!!  8)
> This will be my first swan hunt so I am stoked! Any tips or advice? What shells do you guys prefer for swan?


I used 3 1/2 Winchester BB's I think was what they were... had to chase the **** thing all the way across OB to finally snap its neck. :? I should have just shot it with my regular Kents... but it was my first year. I think if I had it to do all over again, I would take ten shells of very heavy shot as swan loads and put the bird down right away.... something like a box of Tungsten-Matrix or one of the other very heavy alternatives. Oh.. a little advice... its like watching a big plane come in... they're going a lot faster than they look. :wink:


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

I have killed my swan last year with winchster 3 1/2 bb and droped it right in it tracks. it not the shell that kills the bird it teh shooter. as long as you get it in close and hit it right it will die right there. I would not shoot anything but 3 1/2 shells at them or pay teh extrea money and buy hevy shot or something like that. but if you dont want to spend the money get some 3 1/2 or 3 bb or bbb.there fun to hunt when decoying them.


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

no swan for me.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

sorry joel. maybe next year you will get a tag.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

dkhntrdstn said:


> I have killed my swan last year with winchster 3 1/2 bb and droped it right in it tracks. it not the shell that kills the bird it teh shooter.


The shells definitely play a part... at least as far as I'm concerned. I had no problems until I shot Winchesters.... Make sure you have something that patterns well out of the gun you're shooting.... I mean, after all, we are shooting a gun that is supposed to spread a decent pattern of round (in some cases) shot... and its not really rocket science. Do yourself a favor and spend just a tad more on shells and you'll be fine. Don't buy el cheapo junk shells just to have the 3 1/2 load on you... its not worth a 200 yard chase... speaking from experience. :lol:


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

you just didnt hit your bird hard enought and you just broke it wing. you didnt ahve a head shot. i shot the game load at mine and as you did and it droped right there and with all of my other birds didnt have to chase anything down.


----------



## RJ-Max4 (Sep 11, 2007)

I'll stay with my el cheapo Winchesters. They do me just fine.

Kent fasteel isn't wroth the money.

Just my $0.02

:mrgreen:


----------



## birdboy (Sep 11, 2007)

2 big Unsuccessfulls in our house


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Didn't get an email or letter from them, so I called and they said I got the big UNSUC on it, oh well there's always next year. I did draw the Sandhill tag so that makes up for it.


----------



## stick_man (Sep 10, 2007)

I never received an email, but I guess this time the "no news" was good news. Today I had a sweet little letter in the mailbox... SUCCESSFUL!

First draw on swan in 20 years! *()* *()* *()* I guess it does pay to actually SUBMIT the application instead of just filling it out and letting it sit. Third time was the charm. Applied on 4 different years and this is the second successful draw.

Come on October! I can't wait.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

congrates to all that have got a tag this year.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

RJ-Max4 said:


> I'll stay with my el cheapo Winchesters. They do me just fine.
> Kent fasteel isn't wroth the money.
> Just my $0.02
> :mrgreen:


Its very worth the money..... speed kills... junk doesn't. :roll: If it wasn't worth the money, then ammo companies probably wouldn't be trying to sell new, improved, more dense loads just for big birds like geese, swans and hard to drop birds like big divers and sea ducks. People are willing to pay more for a more efficient load.... its a good thing, otherwise we'd still be buying all our ammo from Walmart just because its "good enough".

This is basically the point. Go heavy with a quality shell rather than light. *If you're going to take swans, do yourself and the bird a favor and make sure you pack enough punch.....For them, I'd rather error on the side of too much as opposed to not enough.*


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

we lost some bird because they droped right in the cattial that where thick as hell. we had three people shooting so we dont know who was not killing the birds. I have never had to chase a swan down befor intell yours. No body make a prefitc round ball shell in any shot gun shell. if you dont hit the birds right your going to have cripps. no matter what shell you use.


----------



## BirdHunter (Sep 11, 2007)

Unsuccessful for me  

For those of you that were unsucessful did you receive this :?: 

The Utah Wildlife Board withheld 20 swan permits to address Division caused errors. Once errors are handled, the remaining permits will be issued to the next person who would have drawn a permit until the remaining permits have been issued. These permits will be issued prior to the swan season.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

BirdHunter said:


> Unsuccessful for me
> 
> For those of you that were unsucessful did you receive this :?:
> 
> The Utah Wildlife Board withheld 20 swan permits to address Division caused errors. Once errors are handled, the remaining permits will be issued to the next person who would have drawn a permit until the remaining permits have been issued. These permits will be issued prior to the swan season.


Somebody mentioned something about extra permits.... that would be cool if some of you picked it up on the second chance draw.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

thats pretty crazy. i wounder some people got tags and they gave the wrong address or somthing worng so they could not send them there tags.that worryed.


----------



## Greenhead 2 (Sep 13, 2007)

I finally paid the right people off! I annoyed the fallon office weekly with visits,they finally caved. I pesterd them so much they even gave my wife a permitted on her first try!


----------



## hairy1 (Sep 10, 2007)

Greenhead 2 said:


> I finally paid the right people off! I annoyed the fallon office weekly with visits,they finally caved. I pesterd them so much they even gave my wife a permitted on her first try!


Good for you! Now I won't have to hear you complain all year about not drawing.


----------



## Greenhead 2 (Sep 13, 2007)

yeah but I got lots of other stuff to carry on about! haha


----------



## RJ-Max4 (Sep 11, 2007)

GH2, that's awesome you got your oil tag. :lol: 

Let me know when your ready to make the trip up north & we'll go get you & your wife a big white swan.


----------



## Greenhead 2 (Sep 13, 2007)

RJ-Max4 said:


> GH2, that's awesome you got your oil tag. :lol:
> 
> Let me know when your ready to make the trip up north & we'll go get you & your wife a big white swan.


Thanks, When is the best time to go? isn't it towards the end of october?


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

by Greenhead 2 on Thu Sep 13, 2007 3:19 pm

RJ-Max4 wrote:
GH2, that's awesome you got your oil tag.

Let me know when your ready to make the trip up north & we'll go get you & your wife a big white swan.

Thanks, When is the best time to go? isn't it towards the end of october?


RJ-Max4 said:


> GH2, that's awesome you got your oil tag. :lol:
> 
> Let me know when your ready to make the trip up north & we'll go get you & your wife a big white swan.


Thanks, When is the best time to go? isn't it towards the end of october?if you are looking for a good white swan. come up around thanksgiving time. they will be in here thiker and you will see a crap load more. so around thanksgiving time.there will be gray ones.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Greenhead 2 said:


> Thanks, When is the best time to go? isn't it towards the end of october?


They'll start showing up a lot around then.... for full plume big white ones I'd think later in the year is better. We saw a whole lot the whole month of November.


----------



## RJ-Max4 (Sep 11, 2007)

GH2 I'll let you know when I start seeing the big boys. 8)


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

I hope you get a trophy GH2. Its a cool hunt to go on.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

I hunt BRBR, and OB several times a week, when the big swanwans migtation hits; I'll post it up for all to see, good luck guys.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

I think I've got a video still on Photobucket of thousands of swans roosting at OB... turn your computer up real loud and it MIGHT give you some idea of the racket they make..... its pretty intense. :shock:

Here's pictures of some V's we saw.... there were tons of these.



















Here's the video... only a few swans, but you can hear the noise from the ones already on the water.... definitely something to experience, even if you're not out hunting them.


----------

